# GTA 5 DLC: Take-Two promises ‘interesting stuff’



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5 DLC: Take-Two promises ‘interesting stuff’*

GTA 5 publisher Take-Two has teased in an investor call that the upcoming open-world game’s DLC will feature plenty of “interesting stuff” when it is released.



“I think you can safely assume that Rockstar, as the label that led the charge in downloadable content with Grand Theft Auto 4, I think you’d have every reason to believe, purely because of the ground-breaking nature of the title itself and the multiplayer in the title, that there’s going to be a lot of interesting stuff. But I’ll leave that to Rockstar to announce,” said Take-Two CEO Strauss Zelnick.

With regards to a specific release date, however, Zelnick still would not budge.

“With regard to the date for Grand Theft Auto 5, spring 2013, we make those announcements based on what we think is best to market the title, and we think that’s the right way to describe it, and we’re thrilled with the way that is shaping up.”

In case you haven’t come into contact with the internet over the last week, Rockstar officially confirmed a Spring 2013 window for GTA 5 on the PS3 and Xbox 360 just a couple days ago. And yesterday, we told you about some new pre-order artwork that had surfaced for the game.

Speculation about a more specific release date has run rampant ever since, but it appears we’ll have to continue playing the waiting game for now.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't wait for this game to come out!! I will be getting it for ps3. I hear the Xbox version will have multiple discs because it is so large.


----------

